# I am new to this site and turning



## D-man (Jun 12, 2010)

My name is Daniel Cornelius. You may know my father in law Ron Adams. I haven't turned anything in a few months because of lack of tools (don't ask). I plan on getting them back. All i have is a 12x36 lathe. I plan on being an active member and hope to learn a lot from the good men and women on this site.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome Daniel.


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome Daniel-we won't hold Ron against you.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to the group Daniel . Don't worry we won't hold it against you that you even know who Ron is let alone that your his son in law . I would keep that info under your hat though  :biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Jun 13, 2010)

welcome to the madness


----------



## ThomJ (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome Daniel


----------



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

If you say your screen name quickly, it sounds like demon... How funny!!


It is about time you found the boards man... check out the library, and the Show off your pens forums for inspiration and learning material. Now that you are in Kentucky you will have to lean the site and the locals! I think there is a Kentucky meeting soon.. check the local chapter metting board for Ky, and chime in! You REALLY REALLY need to make one of these meetings! You will have a new respect for IAP...

Check out the advanced pen making forum. That is a fun little board as well... and of course CC.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

oh yeah... P.S. watch out for that Ron guy... He is kinda out there.


----------



## D-man (Jun 13, 2010)

I know that Ron guy is kinda out there... I used to turn with him a little bit but didn't learn a darn thing. Lol. just joking... Learned a lot and hope to learn more... I'm just glad the rest of the members aren't gonna hold it against me that I am his son in law... JK


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 13, 2010)

:befuddled:welcome aboard! is your hair as crazy as the father in laws?


----------



## phillywood (Jun 13, 2010)

D-man said:


> My name is Daniel Cornelius. You may know my father in law Ron Adams. I haven't turned anything in a few months because of lack of tools (don't ask). I plan on getting them back. All i have is a 12x36 lathe. I plan on being an active member and hope to learn a lot from the good men and women on this site.


 
Welcome to the club. Strap up and get read for the ride. BTW, I feel sorry for you that Ron is your Father in law, now he can control youbeing here so he has time stamp as where you hang out most of the day. when you weren't here, he couldn't tell his daughter and your wife what you were upto. Also, this way he has an excuse to see what your spening on. But, don't worry the Veterans here have good control of him.
Welcome again. hey next tiem you see Ron put some of the CA onhis Hair to calm him down, LOL just joking, although he looks scary though.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh yeah,,, I didn't mention did I? I cut my hair off. I have a shaved head now, and will likely keep it this way for the remainder of my days growing hair! I pulled half of it out undo-ing the dreads, so i decided to just shave it off. Now i think i will just stick to the ole cue ball look!


----------



## Toni (Jun 13, 2010)

Can you change your avatar than? 

Hi Daniel and Welcome to IAP!!!


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 13, 2010)

Good for you Daniel. Let's see a picture of yourself on the aVAtar.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to the group Daniel.  It's rather scary to think that Ron was even allowed to breed.  I hope your wife takes after her Mother.  Is Kentucky as far away as you could get from Oklahoma?


----------



## tim self (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome but sorry to say you're already living in a BIG shadow.  Good luck and get in good with some of the other folks in Kentucky.


----------



## tim self (Jun 13, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Oh yeah,,, I didn't mention did I? I cut my hair off. I have a shaved head now, and will likely keep it this way for the remainder of my days growing hair! I pulled half of it out undo-ing the dreads, so i decided to just shave it off. Now i think i will just stick to the ole cue ball look!



You will find it more manageable w/o hair.  Lot cooler too!

*Can you change your avatar than?* 

Please! :biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome Dan. 

You need to let Ron know that the cue ball look is the "Winter" cut. You need hair in the summer.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 13, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Welcome to the group Daniel. It's rather scary to think that Ron was even allowed to breed.


 LMAO  I may have thought it but I didnt say it.:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

tim self said:


> Welcome but sorry to say you're already living in a BIG shadow. Good luck and get in good with some of the other folks in Kentucky.


 
Ego's have shadows???? Crap, no wonder it's always overcast here in Wales.:biggrin:

Welcome Daniel. Ron's not so bad!!!  He's fun to have around and every village has one, IAP has several!!!:biggrin:


----------



## D-man (Jun 13, 2010)

Shaved it off!!! This I gotta see.  Just note that it probably doesn't make ya look any more normal.


----------



## D-man (Jun 13, 2010)

I am hoping to get some tools for my lathe tommorow. I'm happier than a tornado in a trailer park. WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!  As for my avatar... I am still trying to get used to this playstation internet thing. My puter is slower than 7year itch


----------



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

Danielsan, There is a message waiting for you my friend... Look in the top right corner of the screen. 


Yes, everyone, I did indeed shave my melon... It is my normal hairstyle... meaning i have worn my hair like this (shaved) since i was about 14 years old. the hair i had for my dreadlocks was the first time in my life all of my hair has been so long. 

I will eventually get around to changing my avatar. Right now i don't have any new pics of my head so you will have to wait!


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 13, 2010)

Glad to see you finally made it. You're near somewhere Somerset right? If you gotta car, we're having a meeting July 4th. The info is in the local chapter forum. If you'd like to go and wanna drive to Louisville, you're more than welcome to hitch a ride with me. Just let me know. It'll be a lot of fun and I hear there's gonna be a couple cool demo's.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

Man..... you guys SUCK... I am jealous of you Daniel... You will get to meet my friends in person before me....


----------



## D-man (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll try to make it. I tried to request the 4th and 5th off a while back for a gig and my boss told me no.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 13, 2010)

welcome from the mitten!


----------



## David Keller (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome from Pennsylvania. Enjoy the site..


----------



## Oldwagon (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Daniel,Welcome to the site.The meeting is July 3.We would love to have you.Todd


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 14, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Oh yeah,,, I didn't mention did I? I cut my hair off. I have a shaved head now, and will likely keep it this way for the remainder of my days growing hair! I pulled half of it out undo-ing the dreads, so i decided to just shave it off. Now i think i will just stick to the ole cue ball look!


 

Can you change your pic---------PLEASE

Daneil I am just up the road from you in adair ciounty about 50 miles away.
Heck we have been known to get together here for meetings

Wish you the best of luck


----------



## D-man (Jun 14, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Can you change your pic---------PLEASE
> 
> Daneil I am just up the road from you in adair ciounty about 50 miles away.
> Heck we have been known to get together here for meetings
> ...



Ron has told me a lot about you. Columbia, right?  I could almost walk there. Not Really. I used to come through there a lot to fish on Green River


----------



## glycerine (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome Daniel... and for you Ron - give the man back his turning tools!!!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 14, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Welcome Daniel... and for you Ron - give the man back his turning tools!!!


 



NOPE....... He got my daughter, so i kept his tools!!


----------



## glycerine (Jun 14, 2010)

RAdams said:


> NOPE....... He got my daughter, so i kept his tools!!


 
Sounds like a fair trade... I've got 2 daughters!!!  But way too young to start trading for shop tools...


----------



## Padre (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## Padre (Jun 14, 2010)

No pic, didn't happen. :tongue:



RAdams said:


> Danielsan, There is a message waiting for you my friend... Look in the top right corner of the screen.
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone, I did indeed shave my melon... It is my normal hairstyle... meaning i have worn my hair like this (shaved) since i was about 14 years old. the hair i had for my dreadlocks was the first time in my life all of my hair has been so long.
> ...


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 14, 2010)

welcome aboard we heard rumors that you existed but there is a saying on here, no pics didn't happen

I wont hold anything against you for being associated with ron...well not that much anyway:biggrin:


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey, Daniel.  Welcome to the site.  Tough break on the whole father-in-law thing, but I'm guessing she must take after and look like her mother.  :biggrin:

Good luck getting started and I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of your work.


----------



## D-man (Jun 14, 2010)

I purchased my tools from the Harbor Freight website.... I cannot wait til they arrive... My wife may not see me for weeks maybe even months after they get here... just kidding... I may let her watch me.... lol


----------



## RAdams (Jun 15, 2010)

I just went and loked at that set of tools... It should be ok to start with, but you will probably end up changing a few of them to different grinds. 

Find yourself a slow speed grinder. You will need it to sharpen your tools. They will come out of the box needing ground right off the bat. Look on craigslist and such for one... If you can't find slow speed, high speed will work, just go slower so the tools dont overheat while grinding.

Not the best chuck in the world, but super cheap and might work out ok...

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-wood-lathe-chuck-with-key-31223.html

If it were me, I would probably look at a pen mandrel first. WIth a mandrel, you can do all the kit stuff you were doing here... You will need a drill chuck to do pendants... Remember you can make a pendant backer plate, and if all else fails, you could even use the faceplate you have now... Just attach a hunk of wood, turn it round and face it, then turn it into a backer. Use the double sided duck tape from wally world... cheap, easy to get, and it works!


----------



## D-man (Jun 15, 2010)

I just realized that i need a stand, I left mine in OK... Luckily i have access to 2x4 and plywood


----------



## phillywood (Jun 15, 2010)

RAdams said:


> NOPE....... He got my daughter, so i kept his tools!!


 
Ron, how do you expect to become grandfather, if you kept his tools? That was not part of nuptials agreement man, give him back his tools let the man make some goods.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 15, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Man..... you guys SUCK... I am jealous of you Daniel... You will get to meet my friends in person before me....


 
Ron, you may get to see your friends, now that you shaved your hair, youlook like the real Ron now.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 15, 2010)

rofl... you just realized your stand is still here?? I realized it about the time you guys hit OKC on your way out of town, but i had no way of letting you know. Find yourself an old kitchen cabinet or something like that!! I used a drafting table for my lathe and tools at the last art show i attended.


----------



## David M (Jun 15, 2010)

welcome , just accross the state line in virginia , about an hour from hazzard.....


----------



## D-man (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah evidently I gotta get a cheaper set of tools because my CC did not go through it says insufficient funds.... This sucks....


----------



## D-man (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok so I finally got my tools lined out and will have them by the 22nd of june. YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johncrane (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome to IAP Dan!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 16, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Ron, you may get to see your friends, now that you shaved your hair, youlook like the real Ron now.


 

The real Ron? So all these years I have been the Fake Ron???:biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Jun 16, 2010)

D-man said:


> Ok so I finally got my tools lined out and will have them by the 22nd of june. YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


Just in time to be in the shop for my birthday!! Congrats bro!!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey, Ron I thought you'd be nice father-in-law and give him some of your earlier tools to get him started, what happened?


----------



## RAdams (Jun 16, 2010)

I actually have a drawer full of new tools that used to belong to Daniel. I will let him take it from there...


----------



## Allenk (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome, D-man!
Ron, I haven't even seen you yet, and now you go changin' your appearance!  You going down South yet?


----------



## CSue (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome Dan D-man!  Glad to have you here.  I'm glad you'll get a chance to meet some "real" IAP people.  Can't have your FIL be the idea you have of IAP.  Some of us really do know how to comb our hair.

Here are a few links - not that you need them.  Just basics.  I'm sure Ron gave you all the acronyms in some form already.

One of the most important things is to be able to show off your work here on this site.  The following is a great info article on “*how to*” by Jeff: 
Uploading Photos – Your album
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35783
 
This link will lead you to a great place to keep your eye on things.  It’s kind of a guide to the who, what, and whatever for of the IAP site.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------



## D-man (Jun 17, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I actually have a drawer full of new tools that used to belong to Daniel. I will let him take it from there...



He decided to keep them when we my wife and I moved back to KY


----------

